# Sterowniki nvidia z nvidia.com, nie z portage.

## NightwalkerPL

Witam,

Chcę użyć sterowników ze strony nvidia.com, zamiast tych z portage, robie wszystko dobrze, ale iksy nie wstają:

```
(EE) Failed to load module "glx" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No drivers available.
```

Moduł nvidia jest załadowany:

```
nvidia               6829620  0 

i2c_core               17664  2 nvidia,i2c_viapro
```

Instalacje przeprowadziłem standardowo, tj. emerge --unmerge nvidia-drivers, sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run (próbowałem również z opcją --uninstall) - przy wyłączonych iksach i wykonałem reboot.

Sterowniki z portage działają.

Z Góry dziękuję za pomoc,

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## wodzik

skoro te z portage dzialaja wiec poco ci te z oficjalnej strony :> tym bardziej ze z portage to sa wlasnie te sterowniki + jakies dodatkowe laty

----------

## NightwalkerPL

No wlasnie nie do końca działają, przy tych sterownikach mój system jest niestabilny, np. firefoks zawiesza CAŁE iksy (nawet ctrl+alt+backspace/FX nie dziala) przy powiększaniu zeskalowanego obrazka. Dlatego chcę spróbować te z oficjalnej strony. Pod nv nie ma tego problemu.

----------

## arek.k

Tylko zgaduję, ale miałem trochę podobny problem z ATI. Najpierw użyłem paczki (z portage), a później sterownika z jądra.

Nie mogłem zmusić gentoo do korzystania ze sterownika z jądra. Cały czas próbował załadować moduły pochodzące z "zewnętrznego" sterownika (które już nie istniały po usunięciu sterownika). Problemem było prawdopodobnie nie usunięcie jakichś pozostałości z paczki (z portage), które  zawsze zostają po deinstalacji.

Problemu nie rozwiązałem, bo wkrótce zmieniłem kompa i stawiałem system od nowa.

Może to naprowadzi cię jakoś na rozwiązanie.

Jeśli opisywany przeze mnie przypadek jest nierealny, to znaczy, że coś mi sie po...ło i źle zapamiętałem mój problem sprzed roku.

----------

## sebas86

 *NightwalkerPL wrote:*   

> No wlasnie nie do końca działają, przy tych sterownikach mój system jest niestabilny, np. firefoks zawiesza CAŁE iksy (nawet ctrl+alt+backspace/FX nie dziala) przy powiększaniu zeskalowanego obrazka. Dlatego chcę spróbować te z oficjalnej strony. Pod nv nie ma tego problemu.

 

Prawdopodobnie używasz stery uznane za stabilne (seria 1.0.8xxx powoduje u mnie identyczne problemy), odmaskuje wersje testowe i przetestuj ponownie.

----------

## cerbero

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

>  *NightwalkerPL wrote:*   No wlasnie nie do końca działają, przy tych sterownikach mój system jest niestabilny, np. firefoks zawiesza CAŁE iksy (nawet ctrl+alt+backspace/FX nie dziala) przy powiększaniu zeskalowanego obrazka. Dlatego chcę spróbować te z oficjalnej strony. Pod nv nie ma tego problemu. 
> 
> Prawdopodobnie używasz stery uznane za stabilne (seria 1.0.8xxx powoduje u mnie identyczne problemy), odmaskuje wersje testowe i przetestuj ponownie.

 

Zależy jaka karta, u mnie na Ti4200 właśnie seria 1.0.8xxx działa bardzo dobrze, próba emergowania 1.0.9xxx zawsze kończy sie padem X-ów, zresztą nawet w czasie instalacji przestaje działać eselect opengl set nvidia (zamarza na tym poleceniu).

W związku z tym musiałem je zamaskować.

----------

## kurak

@NightwalkerPL, a masz nvidia-settings ? Ja miałem ten sam problem.. wystarczyło wywalić wcześniej wymienioną paczkę.

----------

## Piotr Gros

 *cerbero wrote:*   

> Zależy jaka karta, u mnie na Ti4200 właśnie seria 1.0.8xxx działa bardzo dobrze, próba emergowania 1.0.9xxx zawsze kończy sie padem X-ów, zresztą nawet w czasie instalacji przestaje działać eselect opengl set nvidia (zamarza na tym poleceniu).
> 
> W związku z tym musiałem je zamaskować.

 

A nie jest tak, że ostatnią wersją sterowników od nVidii wspierającą tę kartę jest: 1.0.9631 ?

Przynajmniej tak jest dla mojego GF440. Ta wersja działa, a żadna nowsza już nie.

----------

## cerbero

 *Piotr Gros wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A nie jest tak, że ostatnią wersją sterowników od nVidii wspierającą tę kartę jest: 1.0.9631 ?
> 
> Przynajmniej tak jest dla mojego GF440. Ta wersja działa, a żadna nowsza już nie.

 

No niby 1.0.9631 działają  :Wink: 

Ale też nie do końca, na przykład glxgears się krzaczy, nie chodzi płynnie tylko skacze dlatego wolę pozostać przy  1.0.8776  :Smile: 

----------

## lo53r

a ja napisze co mi przyszlo pierwsze do glowy  :Very Happy: 

czy posiadasz opengl :>

oraz czy probowales :

# eselect opengl set nvidia

info ze strony

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/nvidia-guide.xml

wiem wiem moze zupelnie nie pomoc, ale sprobowac i czepiac sie szczegolow nie spowodujemy ze komus spadnie glowa  :Wink: 

pozdrawiam.

----------

## sebas86

 *Piotr Gros wrote:*   

> A nie jest tak, że ostatnią wersją sterowników od nVidii wspierającą tę kartę jest: 1.0.9631 ?
> 
> Przynajmniej tak jest dla mojego GF440. Ta wersja działa, a żadna nowsza już nie.

 

Jest, co zabawniejsze GF4 nie są wspierane przez nowe sterowniki (tak jak mówisz) i nie ma ich także w legacy-drivers, trzeba maskować nowsze po prostu...

----------

